# Fishing at CLoverlly tomorrow 240514 at 5.45



## jtugores (Nov 2, 2009)

HI Guys,

Feel free to join tomorrow morning at clovelly. We will meet John and myself.

Lets see if the season has ended.

Cheers,

Juan


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Hi Juan,

Good to hear from you. I'm solo parenting for the next 2 or 3 weeks so weekends are out and the rest is tricky but I'm ever hopeful.
I have seen a couple of kings swimming around over the last week, both at Gordons and over at Coogee, there have also been some trevs around there.
Good luck and let us know how you go.

ps.
I'll move this over to the nsw trips section.


----------

